# When was the last time you.....



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Answer the question above you and then ask a question yourself. The question must contain "when was the last time you...." 


I'll start:

When was the last time you ate out and where?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> When was the last time you ate out and where?[/B]


Two weeks ago at The Italian Kitchen (a local restaurant). I had Gnocchi and it was delicious and VERY filling!



*When was the last time you... gave a person a hug?*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 14 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790928


> QUOTE





> When was the last time you ate out and where?[/B]


Two weeks ago at The Italian Kitchen (a local restaurant). I had Gnocchi and it was delicious and VERY filling!



*When was the last time you... gave a person a hug?*
[/B][/QUOTE]

This morning I gave my DH a hug before I went to JoAnn's.

When was the last time you went shopping?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 15 2009, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790929


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 14 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790928





> QUOTE





> When was the last time you ate out and where?[/B]


Two weeks ago at The Italian Kitchen (a local restaurant). I had Gnocchi and it was delicious and VERY filling!



*When was the last time you... gave a person a hug?*
[/B][/QUOTE]

This morning I gave my DH a hug before I went to JoAnn's.

When was the last time you went shopping?
[/B][/QUOTE]

this afternoon; to get stuff for someone's surprise birthday party in two more days :biggrin: 

when was the last time.... you went to the movies? (can I also ask, what did you watch? )


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jun 14 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790939


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 15 2009, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790929





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 14 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790928





> QUOTE





> When was the last time you ate out and where?[/B]


Two weeks ago at The Italian Kitchen (a local restaurant). I had Gnocchi and it was delicious and VERY filling!



*When was the last time you... gave a person a hug?*
[/B][/QUOTE]

This morning I gave my DH a hug before I went to JoAnn's.

When was the last time you went shopping?
[/B][/QUOTE]

this afternoon; to get stuff for someone's surprise birthday party in two more days :biggrin: 

when was the last time.... you went to the movies? (can I also ask, what did you watch? )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Two weeks ago to take my kids to see "Up"--it as a cute movie.

When is the last time you had a haircut!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Six weeks ago I got my hair cut.

When was the last time you ate sushi?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 14 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790954


> Six weeks ago I got my hair cut.
> 
> When was the last time you ate sushi?[/B]


I can't remember the last time I ate sushi, my DH doesn't like it and I can live without it. 

When was the last time.........you told your friend you appreciate their friendship?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Yesterday when I told my business partner/friend, Kim, that I don't know how I'd do it without her.

When was the last time you.......

Made a home cooked meal and what did you fix?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tonight......we had:
Mediterranean rotisserie chicken
baked beans
steamed broccoli with melted shredded cheese
homemade french fries
5 grain bread

When was the last time..........you wore a dress?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 14 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791023


> Tonight......we had:
> Mediterranean rotisserie chicken
> baked beans
> steamed broccoli with melted shredded cheese
> ...


Today! Norstrom's has been having an amazing sale and I had been eying a Missoni dress. It finally dropped to 60% off, I grabbed it and so I wore it to dinner tonight with my wonderful boyfriend. I think he is ready for me to get my Maltese already so I stop saying how I wish time went faster!

When was the last time... you swam in the ocean?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> When was the last time... you swam in the ocean?[/B]


I last swam in the ocean 3 years ago when my husband and I went to Maui on our honeymoon. I loved Maui (but hated Oahu). I have been to the beaches on the Oregon Coast a few times since then, but they are very cold beaches and the water is way too cold to swim in!

When was the last time... you made an online purchase, and what was it?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 14 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791069


> QUOTE





> When was the last time... you swam in the ocean?[/B]


I last swam in the ocean 3 years ago when my husband and I went to Maui on our honeymoon. I loved Maui (but hated Oahu). I have been to the beaches on the Oregon Coast a few times since then, but they are very cold beaches and the water is way too cold to swim in!

When was the last time... you made an online purchase, and what was it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bought some clothes for my youngest daughter on line last week...

When is the last time you had your nails done?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

The last time I had a manicure was YEARS ago. My last pedicure was last summer, but I'm getting one in two weeks.

When was the last time you ate ice cream and didn't feel the least bit guilty?


----------



## JesseJames (Jun 13, 2009)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Jun 14 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791109


> The last time I had a manicure was YEARS ago. My last pedicure was last summer, but I'm getting one in two weeks.
> 
> When was the last time you ate ice cream and didn't feel the least bit guilty?[/B]



I had a McDonalds ice cream cone on Thursday with my daughter and didn't even think twice about it because it was the "small" size lol.

When was the last time you read a book just for fun?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Jun 14 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791109


> The last time I had a manicure was YEARS ago. My last pedicure was last summer, but I'm getting one in two weeks.
> 
> When was the last time you ate ice cream and didn't feel the least bit guilty?[/B]



Last week

When was the last time.........you went to a party?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yesterday! I went to my friend's baby shower. 

When was the last time you bought someone a present?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 15 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791452


> When was the last time you bought someone a present?[/B]


last week, two bows, one for for steini and one for fairy

*
when was the last time you 'dopped a brick' or 'put your foot in it' ?*


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

All your lt times were great, but y'all excuse me. I'm going to Pat's for dinner. 



OL--I'll play. When was the last time you took a nap on a rainy Sunday afternoon......

Samsomsmom

OL-guys.....When uyz de wast time you took a nap wiff mommy on a wainy Sunday afternoon and did NOT dweam about Sassy? Sammie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The last time it was Sunday and it rained - I'm always ready for a rainy day nap!

When was the last time you rode a bicycle and where were you going?

Linda


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 19 2009, 02:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793735


> The last time it was Sunday and it rained - I'm always ready for a rainy day nap!
> 
> When was the last time you rode a bicycle and where were you going?
> 
> Linda[/B]


I rode the spin bike at the gym last week and I'm on my way there to do it again
now. I went to visit Stevie Wonder on my ipod in the disco in my mind...

When was the last time you stayed up all night?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Two nights ago, the thunderstorms were really bad and started at 8pm and kept coming until 6:30am.
the furbabies and I stayed up and cuddled with each other. :grouphug: 


When is the last time you ate Chinese food?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 19 2009, 07:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793789


> When is the last time you ate Chinese food?[/B]


Last night.
We went out to celebrate my mom and dad's 60th wedding anniversary.

p.s. I don't like Chinese food.


when was the last time you said "I love you" to a parent??


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 19 2009, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793797


> when was the last time you said "I love you" to a parent??[/B]


a parent? awwh thats sweet :wub2: 

I texted *I love you* to dad 3 days ago when I received his message. 

I don't see my parents as much as I used to, but, I sure love them so very much :wub: :wub: my mum hears me say it more; I think it was 3-4 weeks back when I last told her that

When was the last time you helped someone in need?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jun 19 2009, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793804


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 19 2009, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793797





> when was the last time you said "I love you" to a parent??[/B]


a parent? awwh thats sweet :wub2: 

I texted *I love you* to dad 3 days ago when I received his message. 

I don't see my parents as much as I used to, but, I sure love them so very much :wub: :wub: my mum hears me say it more; I think it was 3-4 weeks back when I last told her that

When was the last time you helped someone in need?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I helped a client of ours a few weeks ago when he tripped and fell out in the parking lot and broke his thumb.

When was the last time you went to the movies and what did you see?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

the last time I went to the movies was last Sunday with DH and the in-laws. We saw Angels and Demons (great great movie by the way - much better than Divinci Code!).

when was the last time you let stopped to let somone out in front of you while driving?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 19 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793862


> the last time I went to the movies was last Sunday with DH and the in-laws. We saw Angels and Demons (great great movie by the way - much better than Divinci Code!).
> 
> when was the last time you let stopped to let somone out in front of you while driving?[/B]


I always let someone out in front of me...I'm in no hurry. I did that yesterday.

When was the last time you actually made a food item from scratch?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 19 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793926


> When was the last time you actually made a food item from scratch?[/B]


Tonight.

We had Bacon Pasta. 

Olive oil, garlic, fresh zucchini (cubes), fresh mushrooms (sliced), chunks of tomatoes, and fried bacon served over pasta garnished with shredded parmesan cheese.

p.s. See you tomorrow Nicole!



When's the last time you stood outside in the rain just to feel it wash over you??


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

It was 2 weeks ago ... we had walked up to see a band play - we have an outdoor venue in our neighborhood. It started raining, and while Cherie and the Ts sought cover, I stood out in the pouring rain ... it had been SO HOT prior to the storm! And the rain felt fantabulous!!! 

When was the last time you ... completed a long-term personal project (not work-related)?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 19 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794157


> When was the last time you ... completed a long-term personal project (not work-related)?[/B]


Depends on what you call long term....I always have projects going. 

When was the last time you had popcorn?


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

This evening...have my "girlz" over....watched Hotel for Dogs...and ate popcorn....sooooo much fun....


When was the last time you took a walk with your furbaby.....


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Jun 19 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794165


> This evening...have my "girlz" over....watched Hotel for Dogs...and ate popcorn....sooooo much fun....
> 
> 
> When was the last time you took a walk with your furbaby.....[/B]


1 week ago? Too long! :bysmilie: It has been raining nonstop here recently....boo!!!  

When was the last time someone gave you the finger? LOL..doesnt have to be someone u know..road rage strangers count too!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL, in 2nd grade, these two bad boys (younger than us) just gave my cousin and me the finger for no reason! Well, my cousin and I stuck up our ring finger (looks like middle from afar) at them because we were goody-goodies (and still are)! 

When was the last time you gave someone a compliment?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 19 2009, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794179


> LOL, in 2nd grade, these two bad boys (younger than us) just gave my cousin and me the finger for no reason! Well, my cousin and I stuck up our ring finger (looks like middle from afar) at them because we were goody-goodies (and still are)!
> 
> When was the last time you gave someone a compliment?[/B]


Whoa, 2nd grade?? LOL! Aww...thats kinda cute actually, you are so sheltered! (And I mean it in the good way!) And i thought i am sheltered..lol...In NYC, you see that like at least 3 times a day..esp if u are in a cab..LOL. its brutal! but its actually kinda funny at times too! In Jersey, pp will cut u off AND flip you too! LOL!!! go figure!


I gave this girl sitting across from me in the library a compliment on her shoes today!!! 

When was the last time you bought something on the internet due to impulse but then had buyers remorse?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 19 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794183


> When was the last time you bought something on the internet due to impulse but then had buyers remorse?[/B]


Never, I am not an impulse shopper. 

When was the last time you did something silly just for the fun of it?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 19 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794185


> When was the last time you did something silly just for the fun of it?[/B]


Everyday! Ten minutes ago, I just reenacted my version of Fontana di Trevi in Rome, complete with water works. Hubby just looks at me and shakes his head.

When was the last time you had the tires replaced on your car?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 19 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794197


> When was the last time you had the tires replaced on your car?[/B]


Wednesday! And I required a Voodoo Priest to revive me from the dead after paying for them. 


When's the last time you stood outside while it was raining and enjoyed watching the rain?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 20 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794209


> When's the last time you stood outside while it was raining and enjoyed watching the rain?[/B]


2 days ago ... I got saturated standing out there watching my silly pups watch the silly birds!! Then I put my camera inside & went back out to enjoy it until I got too wet & cold!!!


When was the last time you did a kind deed for a stranger (no matter how small, it may have been a huge deal to them!)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 20 2009, 11:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794222


> When was the last time you did a kind deed for a stranger (no matter how small, it may have been a huge deal to them!)[/B]


in my post graduation period (Feb 2009) I was there to collect my papers, 
just before I left my campus for good, the last person I saw was a floor cleaner close to the gate. I gave him a small amount of money (thanked him for keeping my campus clean for the last few years  ).. 
these people work way too long .. they get paid way way too little  

when was the last time you took someone's suggestion, advice or opinion on something?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

yesterday :biggrin: 
When was the lat time you told someone "I love you" :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 20 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794242


> When was the lat time you told someone "I love you" :wub:[/B]


WAY too long ago ... probably this time last year when I was sick & my mum came to take care of me & the pups. Thanks for the reminder A!!

When was the last time you ...... pampered yourself in some small way ... whether you went & got a manicure, or you pampered yourself by having a little bit of ice cream all to yourself!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 20 2009, 06:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794244


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 20 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794242





> When was the lat time you told someone "I love you" :wub:[/B]


WAY too long ago ... probably this time last year when I was sick & my mum came to take care of me & the pups. Thanks for the reminder A!!

When was the last time you ...... pampered yourself in some small way ... whether you went & got a manicure, or you pampered yourself by having a little bit of ice cream all to yourself!!!!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Just yesterday, I went out and bought a bunch of new......underware :blush: :brownbag: .....I am usually always buying stuff for the dogs. It felt great! 

When is the last time you got a whole new hair style?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 20 2009, 07:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794249


> When is the last time you got a whole new hair style?[/B]



The end of January this year. I had grown my hair out and HATED it, so I went back to a puppy cut. 

When was the last time you took a road trip?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 20 2009, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794262


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 20 2009, 07:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794249





> When is the last time you got a whole new hair style?[/B]



The end of January this year. I had grown my hair out and HATED it, so I went back to a puppy cut. 

When was the last time you took a road trip?
[/B][/QUOTE]

This past February when we got stranded in DC after surprising my dad for his birthday - we drove his car all the way back home! It wasn't the best road trip in the world since we drove in snow and didn't want to stop too much since we needed to get home, but it was nice 

When was the last time you painted a room in your house?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

When was the last time you painted a room in your house?
[/QUOTE]

2 months ago, I painted my bathroom and entry way.


When is the last time you planted a tree?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

When is the last time you planted a tree?


just a few weeks ago I helped my son plant 1700 seedlings on some land we just had forested off.

"when was the last time you took a walk in the moonlight?"


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 20 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794306


> "when was the last time you took a walk in the moonlight?"[/B]


Last month, when my DH and group of friends took me out to celebrate getting my J.D...we had dinner in Soho and lounge hopped...amidst our drunkenness (lol) while walking to the Box, i looked up and said "oh..the moon is so pretty!" :HistericalSmiley: 

When was the last time you yelled @ your furbaby b/c she did something really bad but then you felt so guilty right after once looking @ her sad puppy face?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 20 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794327


> When was the last time you yelled @ your furbaby b/c she did something really bad but then you felt so guilty right after once looking @ her sad puppy face?[/B]



When I am in a bad mood while walking all the dogs at once. :smpullhair: They are the times everyone goes in different directions and act like lunatics! Sometimes I think they feel my mood and act like knuckleheads just to get me mad. 

When we get home, I feel bad  

When is the last time you built a sand castle on the beach?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 20 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794347


> When is the last time you built a sand castle on the beach?[/B]


An actual sandcastle??? Or a nice little mound for Hunter to pee on? The answer to the first - I can't remember and the second - two weeks ago.

When was the last time you spend time with a sibling?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 20 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794365


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 20 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794347





> When is the last time you built a sand castle on the beach?[/B]


An actual sandcastle??? Or a nice little mound for Hunter to pee on? The answer to the first - I can't remember and the second - two weeks ago.

When was the last time you spend time with a sibling?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Not for a VERY long time  
When was the last time you realized how lucky you are?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 20 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794373


> When was the last time you realized how lucky you are?[/B]


Great questions Andrea............I think about it often when I see the news and so many people are in financial need. Life is good! 

When was the last time you ate fried chicken?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

About a month ago and it tasted oh so good!!!  

When was the last time you did charity work and what was it?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 20 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794394


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 20 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794373





> When was the last time you realized how lucky you are?[/B]


Great questions Andrea............I think about it often when I see the news and so many people are in financial need. Life is good! 

When was the last time you ate fried chicken?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Years, and years ago. Haven't eaten fried anything for years.


When was the last time you told a friend an article of clothing wasn't suited for them? - And they didn't get offended!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 20 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794397


> About a month ago and it tasted oh so good!!!
> 
> When was the last time you did charity work and what was it?[/B]



OOPS! Sorry!

It wasn't actual charity work, but it was charitable. I bought groceries for a friend that didn't have any about 2 weeks ago.

When was the last time you told a friend an article of clothing wasn't suited for them? - And they didn't get offended!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jun 20 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794403


> When was the last time you told a friend an article of clothing wasn't suited for them? - And they didn't get offended![/B]


about 5 months ago when my best friend was trying on wedding dresses 

When was the last time you dusted the trim on the top of your doors?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 20 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794519


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jun 20 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794403





> When was the last time you told a friend an article of clothing wasn't suited for them? - And they didn't get offended![/B]


about 5 months ago when my best friend was trying on wedding dresses 

When was the last time you dusted the trim on the top of your doors?
[/B][/QUOTE]
About two hours ago :biggrin: I do them every week.

When was the last time you saw a rainbow? :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 20 2009, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794523


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 20 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794519





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jun 20 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794403





> When was the last time you told a friend an article of clothing wasn't suited for them? - And they didn't get offended![/B]


about 5 months ago when my best friend was trying on wedding dresses  

When was the last time you dusted the trim on the top of your doors?
[/B][/QUOTE]
About two hours ago :biggrin: I do them every week.

When was the last time you saw a rainbow? :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I dust over my doors every week too, and across the tops of pictures, mirrors, etc. 

I saw a rainbow last week?

When was the last time you gave a friend a gift for no reason? Just because.........


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

a couple weeks ago. 
When was the last time you had a road trip?


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


When was the last time you gave a friend a gift for no reason? Just because.........
[/QUOTE]

I saw a plate in a store window that says "Have you seen my..." and has pictures of
a cell phone, keys and wallet painted on them. I always forget where I put these items
since I switch purses every day.

Since that's the #1 thing my husband gets frustrated with me about, I got it for him,
had it gift wrapped with a bow and everything. I gave it to him this afternoon and he
said thanks - and you better use it!

When was the last time you took a walk in the rain (without an umbrella)?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (dkolack @ Jun 20 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794552


> When was the last time you took a walk in the rain (without an umbrella)?[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: The last time I was caught out doing errands and it rained and my umbrella wasn't in my car. :HistericalSmiley: Well I probably would not call it a walk, more like a hurried get out of the rain walk. 


When was the last time you had too much to drink?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh when I was 17  long time ago

When was the last time you sat on someones lap?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 20 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794561


> gosh when I was 17  long time ago
> 
> When was the last time you sat on someones lap?[/B]


Just now, like 3 minutes ago..when I walked over to our library room and sat on my DH's lap b/c my head hurts and needed some TLC..hehe.. :blush: :blush: 

When was the last time a stranger did something kind for you and made your day?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 20 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794570


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 20 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794561





> gosh when I was 17  long time ago
> 
> When was the last time you sat on someones lap?[/B]


Just now, like 3 minutes ago..when I walked over to our library room and sat on my DH's lap b/c my head hurts and needed some TLC..hehe.. :blush: :blush: 

When was the last time a stranger did something kind for you and made your day?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Last Sunday......I was in JoAnne's and a stranger walked up to me and handed me a 50% off coupon. It was not earth shaking, but it was a nice gesture. 

When was the last time you left the city and went to the country?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 20 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794609


> When was the last time you left the city and went to the country?[/B]


I guess I am there right now - I don't live in the city and we live on 2 wooded acres.

When was the last time you went to bed without washing your face?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

never

When was the last time you cryed?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 20 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794614


> never
> 
> When was the last time you cryed?[/B]


In April when I laid eyes on our new grandson. It was overwhelming and the love i felt for him right away brought me to tears.

When was the last time you painted your toenails?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

When was the last time you painted your toenails?

About a month ago.

When was the last time you had a massage?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 20 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794617


> When was the last time you painted your toenails?[/B]


It has been a long while.........I get regular pedicures, so Carol (nail girl) does them for me. 

When was the last time you had a nice steak dinner?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

"When was the last time you had a nice steak dinner?"


UMmmmmm.....when I was a kid! I don't eat steak. But my husband does! 


When was the last time you...made something special for your Maltese? (And what was it?)


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

[When was the last time you...made something special for your Maltese? (And what was it?)
[/QUOTE]

Tomight, I made them a fruit salad, bananas, strawberries & watermelon a small piece of each and two pieces for me.

When is the last time you got a new furbaby and what kind?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

2 years ago. Darla and Fallon, sisters. Maltese, of course!
xoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

When was the last time you logged on to SM and couldn't?


Oh, I know. Last March when I was suspended for 2 weeks!
xoxoxo




When was the last time you slept all day?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Last Christmas when I had gastro.

When was the last time you...went on a holiday, and where to?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Kara @ Jun 21 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794675


> When was the last time you...went on a holiday, and where to?[/B]


In April, when DH and I went to Italy. :wub: 

When was the last time someone you cared about disappointed you, even in a small way?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 21 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794720


> QUOTE (Kara @ Jun 21 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794675





> When was the last time you...went on a holiday, and where to?[/B]


In April, when DH and I went to Italy. :wub: 

When was the last time someone you cared about disappointed you, even in a small way?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Today.......it was a friend, not family.

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

5 years ago when I was in Spain. Although, I don't know if "swimming" is the right word for what I do in the water.


When was the last time you bought a book?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Jun 21 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794761


> 5 years ago when I was in Spain. Although, I don't know if "swimming" is the right word for what I do in the water.
> 
> 
> When was the last time you bought a book?[/B]



Two weeks ago.........

When was the last time you had a really great sandwich?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794777


> When was the last time you had a really great sandwich?[/B]


Yesterday at the NCMR Picnic, maybe it wasn't the sandwich so much but the company as well!  

When was the last time you did something romantic with your SO?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 21 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794821


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794777





> When was the last time you had a really great sandwich?[/B]


Yesterday at the NCMR Picnic, maybe it wasn't the sandwich so much but the company as well!  

When was the last time you did something romantic with your SO?
[/B][/QUOTE]

:blush: Last night we went to dinner and then a movie. When we got home we had a most wonderful jacuzzi bath together. :blush: Tonight we're going to have smores' over a fire at the firepit in our back yard. It is "Fathers Day Weekend" as my DH prefers to call it to get an extra day out of it! He gets whatever he wants. :blush: 

When was the last time you had a really fancy "fufu" drink and what was it?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 21 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794831


> When was the last time you had a really fancy "fufu" drink and what was it?[/B]


About 1 yr ago..i went to Pegu Club in Soho w/ DH and a group of friends..they are famous for their unique, one of a kind drinks..The bartender offered to make me something off the menu and I agreed..it was FABULOUS!! And I have no clue what was in it! LOL!! There was no name to it so he called it "Alice in Wonderland" after moi..so if anyone ever visits Pegu in Soho, asks for that drink!! Let me know if you like it!

When was the last time someone you loved said something to hurt your feelings?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 21 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795033


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 21 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794831





> When was the last time you had a really fancy "fufu" drink and what was it?[/B]


About 1 yr ago..i went to Pegu Club in Soho w/ DH and a group of friends..they are famous for their unique, one of a kind drinks..The bartender offered to make me something off the menu and I agreed..it was FABULOUS!! And I have no clue what was in it! LOL!! There was no name to it so he called it "Alice in Wonderland" after moi..so if anyone ever visits Pegu in Soho, asks for that drink!! Let me know if you like it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Alice, you have to give us a question.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ i know..lol..I am sorry Kim, I am spacey today. :brownbag: I just added a question.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 20 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794286


> When was the last time you painted a room in your house?
> 
> 
> 2 months ago, I painted my bathroom and entry way.
> ...


*In the last few weeks I've planted about 13 trees - fruit trees and shade trees*


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 20 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794532


> When was the last time you gave a friend a gift for no reason? Just because.........[/B]


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: they are waiting for the post to arrive now!!! :wub: 

*When was the last time you went to do something and then promptly forgot what it was you were going to do..........   *

*Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little monkey from 'under down under'


*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE


> *When was the last time you went to do something and then promptly forgot what it was you were going to do..........   *
> 
> *Hugs and tail wags
> 
> ...


About five minutes ago when I walked from my office to the bedroom and couldn't remember why - still can't!


When was the last time to offered to do something for someone else in spite of the fact that it inconvenienced you?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 21 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795097


> QUOTE





> *When was the last time you went to do something and then promptly forgot what it was you were going to do..........   *
> 
> *Hugs and tail wags
> 
> ...


About five minutes ago when I walked from my office to the bedroom and couldn't remember why - still can't!


When was the last time to offered to do something for someone else in spite of the fact that it inconvenienced you?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Last Thursday, when I went to an event for my mother although I really didnt want to take an evening away from studying...but i knew it would mean the world to her..so i did it. 

*ddsumm*- i think you skipped my question.  


When was the last time someone you loved said something to hurt your feelings?


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure if this really counts but.. Parents have an older boy maltese and he gets pain in his back right leg quite often. I was massaging it and he kept growling at me. Does that count?

When was the last time you found food in your hair that wasn't yours?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 22 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795276


> Not sure if this really counts but.. Parents have an older boy maltese and he gets pain in his back right leg quite often. I was massaging it and he kept growling at me. Does that count?
> 
> When was the last time you found food in your hair that wasn't yours?[/B]


The last time was when I threw up in a Japanese restaurant :smheat: :smheat: 
I just got so scieved out and couldn't control it, it was awful  It was last year..
When was the last time, you made a wish in a fountain?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 22 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795316


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 22 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795276





> Not sure if this really counts but.. Parents have an older boy maltese and he gets pain in his back right leg quite often. I was massaging it and he kept growling at me. Does that count?
> 
> When was the last time you found food in your hair that wasn't yours?[/B]


The last time was when I threw up in a Japanese restaurant :smheat: :smheat: 
I just got so scieved out and couldn't control it, it was awful  It was last year..
When was the last time, you made a wish in a fountain?
[/B][/QUOTE]
At the Magic Kingdom this past January.  So far it has come true--Walt wouldn't let ya down!  


When was the last time you you cleaned out a drawer, closet, cabinet, etc?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I just finished cleaning out a closet! It feels great.

When was the last time you wore a hat?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Last Tuesday - I was in the field ankle deep in murky ditch water collecting invertebrates with a student.!!

When was the last time you went on a picnic?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Jun 22 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795370


> Last Tuesday - I was in the field ankle deep in murky ditch water collecting invertebrates with a student.!!
> 
> When was the last time you went on a picnic?[/B]


Oh god I can't even remember  I should make plans to do that.

When was the last time you went snooping in your kid's room ? :brownbag:


----------

